# cleaning steam oil off track



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been running my little Ruby and my electrics, and I've noticed I'm getting a lot of wheel slip that I didn't used to have. I'm assuming it's steam oil on the track. Is there a good way to clean it off? I'm assuming some solvent or other would work. Is there a preferred method?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

On elevated tracks, we usually just go around and wipe it with a rag. Larry Bangham (a real innovator in live team and original developer of the whistle now sold by Bob Weltyk) tried a few times to make a "steam cleaner" for track. However, while the steam loosened the oil, it still required wiping down. 

Some experimentation might be in order. Something along the lines of a track cleaning tank car fitted with pads or sponges wiping the rails with Simple Green or another grease cutter may work, though you'd no doubt have to change he sponges often. Perhaps such a car running right behind Larry's steam cleaner might have proved more effective.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a problem--I just did a test run with the Ruby and some Bachmann J&S coaches, and the Ruby had more than enough oomph to pull them but the wheels were slipping a lot. 

There 's the CMX clean machine, which has a brass tank and two pads. You could load it up with some kind of degreaser. It's very expensive. 

I actually tried mineral spirits and it seems not to have worked. I'm going to try some degreaser, maybe some acetone. Maybe rig it up to a sponge under a freight car




I had track cleaning completely licked when I was running electrics. Now it's a problem again!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

We have some "wheel slip" even with the 1/8 scale locos because of steam oil AND other lubricanrs. Some guys just "over-oil". But then we don't electrify the track either! I would try to rig up some kind of track cleaning car with Simple Green or check with an auto supply house for a good degreaser. You might have to add a secondary line to your layout for Steam Only. I know. That's not a real viable thing to do, but you could put that at the back of mind as an ulternative. I hope you come up with a fix because you sound like you are really enjoying steam now.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of rail do you have? I have heard (but have no experience or proof) that aluminium is somewhat porous and will absorb oil which makes it very hard to clean. I have nickel-silver rail and it does get a good coating of "black" that gets all over my hands when I touch it, but it does not seem to be all that slippery... and I LIKE it slippery... makes for more fun playing "slot trains" and spinning the drivers when trying to stop by reversing the engine!







I can understand the problems it might cause with power pickup from the rails... but maybe this is just "karma" telling you to throw away the sparkies and run nothing but Live Steam!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

My track is not electric. It gets more oil and crud on it then most because of the volume of running on it. We have found that nothing works to cut the "Grunge" on the track like good old kerosene. A damp rag followed by a dry one works well. It also evaporates leaving track dry. Clean a few feet of track at a time and wear some chemical resistant gloves so your hands wont stink all day. This is on brass track with plastic rails. Good luck.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

power washer. works great & fast!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Easiest would be some of the green scotchbright for grime or we also use a cotton rag with brakeclean or another cutting agent. What ever is available.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

GOOF OFF! No not you Mike. The product. You can find it at Home Depot or Lowes and paint stores. It is used to remove dried latex paint. We use it at Akienback Livesteamers portable layout. Just dampen a good quality car shop rag and wipe down the track. We have also used chalk but it makes a bigger mess. Don't use the paper shop towels because they will dissolve eventually and leave bits and pieces all over. 
Noel


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

If your track is ground level and you don't like to bend down get a drywall sander on a pole with a swivel and clip on a rag like you would the sandpaper. Liberally squirt Goo Gone (probably the goof off Noel recommends is similar) on the rag and rub it along the right of way from a standing position applying pressure as needed to rub off the oil. Has worked like a charm for me since '96. 
I have heard but have no concrete information that scotchbrite, sandpaper etc causes minute scratching of the rails resulting in even more nooks and crannies for gunk to collect. 
As for pressure washing, yikes, can't imagine what that would do to ballast but agree it would do a good job if you can control the spray. 
Tom


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

When we switched all our rolling stock to metal wheels the problem disappeared. Seems liks plastic wheels and oil create a mess of their own that is difficult to clean up. With all steel wheels normal rain/sunshine seem to keep the grunge away.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

For what it's worth, roughly half my track is stainless steel, the rest is mixed-brand brass. I've noticed that since I started live steaming, I have a build up of thick, kind of greasy black gunk on the brass, but little or none on the stainless. Interesting. I'm no chemist, but it seems as if maybe the oil residue is reacting differently to the brass. I don't know if it's steam oil or 3 in one oil that's causing the issue. 


But I went out this morning with a rag and a can of laquer thinner. The laquer thinner took the gunk off almost instantly


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The cheapest, easiest and best way to clean any track in any gauge in any scale is to use kerosene, and particularly for sparkies. I used it in HO scale with great results and now use it to clean my live steam gauge one tracks. It works for any material, brass, alluminum, nickel silver or stainless steel. You can try all these exotic cleaners and laquer thinner, paint thinner, gasoline and whatever, but nothing works as well as good old kerosene...and it's cheap and easy to find at most hardware stores. And for the sparkies, it will prevent the oxidation of brass rail and make electrical contact much better and your trains will run smoother. It's also basically non-toxic and you don't need gloves, masks and your yard won't become an enviromental disaster or declared a 'super fund' clean up site. Kerosene does not flash burn or explode like gasoline and is less volatile than paint and laquer thinners.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 11:56 AM
The cheapest, easiest and best way to clean any track in any gauge in any scale is to use kerosene, and particularly for sparkies.  I used it in HO scale with great results and now use it to clean my live steam gauge one tracks.  It works for any material, brass, alluminum, nickel silver or stainless steel.  You can try all these exotic cleaners and laquer thinner, paint thinner, gasoline and whatever, but nothing works as well as good old kerosene...and it's cheap and easy to find at most hardware stores.  And for the sparkies, it will prevent the oxidation of brass rail and make electrical contact much better and your trains will run smoother.  It's also basically non-toxic and you don't need gloves, masks and your yard won't become an enviromental disaster or declared a 'super fund' clean up site.  Kerosene does not flash burn or explode like gasoline and is less volatile than paint and laquer thinners. 

John:
I don't understand using Jet Fuel (Kerosene) on railroad track, but I've heard it's great for starting coal fires.  Of course it could make it pretty cool if your loco gets going really fast like in Back To The Future and flames starting coming off the rails.


Toxic(?)  I thought Kerosene came from either oil or coal.  Wasn't Kerosene the first product distilled from oil? Gasoline was a byproduct until years later when it enabled the discovery of the automobile.   


Aren't there quite a few military and civilian airports that are on the superfund site list for contamination from Jet Fuel seepage?  So if your railroad is at ground level you could be creating a toxic waste dump.  Of course what are we creating with steam oil at ground level, hmmmm?  


Use soap and hot water.  On elevated track that power washer suggested earlier was a good idea - works great for me.  At ground level, I'm no help except maybe to suggest using one of those infomercial cheap steam cleaners.  


Wait!  A mild acidic solution might work.  I used a vinegar bath to clean used track.  Why not just spray ground level track with full strength vinegar.  Isn't it at least non-toxic and biodegradable?


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

acetone workls very well and is less risky to heat proof paint-use ventilation and use on rag-it will celan off steam oil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you still even GET brake parts cleaner, electrical contact cleaner, dry cleaning fluid -- aka trichloroethylene/TCE???.... It used to work a treat on lots of surfaces. (OK,it can make you high as a kite, and there's probably now a law against it) Not sure if the new & improved more "environmentally friendly" stuff works at all, but I hear it isn't as plastic friendly as the old stuff.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can still get Brake Clean from the auto stores, although mostly only the non clornated stuff which the mechanics do not prefer. You need so much more compared to the old stuff. many dealers are now going to refillable cans that you charge with air. It costs pennies compared to buying cans and tossing. Most of the dealers I am in use them now and I think its from Wurth. The same company that makes those really nice calendars.......Hah


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 04/26/2009 4:32 PM
Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 11:56 AM
The cheapest, easiest and best way to clean any track in any gauge in any scale is to use kerosene, and particularly for sparkies. I used it in HO scale with great results and now use it to clean my live steam gauge one tracks. It works for any material, brass, alluminum, nickel silver or stainless steel. You can try all these exotic cleaners and laquer thinner, paint thinner, gasoline and whatever, but nothing works as well as good old kerosene...and it's cheap and easy to find at most hardware stores. And for the sparkies, it will prevent the oxidation of brass rail and make electrical contact much better and your trains will run smoother. It's also basically non-toxic and you don't need gloves, masks and your yard won't become an enviromental disaster or declared a 'super fund' clean up site. Kerosene does not flash burn or explode like gasoline and is less volatile than paint and laquer thinners. 

John:
I don't understand using Jet Fuel (Kerosene) on railroad track, but I've heard it's great for starting coal fires. Of course it could make it pretty cool if your loco gets going really fast like in Back To The Future and flames starting coming off the rails.


Toxic(?) I thought Kerosene came from either oil or coal. Wasn't Kerosene the first product distilled from oil? Gasoline was a byproduct until years later when it enabled the discovery of the automobile. 


Aren't there quite a few military and civilian airports that are on the superfund site list for contamination from Jet Fuel seepage? So if your railroad is at ground level you could be creating a toxic waste dump. Of course what are we creating with steam oil at ground level, hmmmm? 


Use soap and hot water. On elevated track that power washer suggested earlier was a good idea - works great for me. At ground level, I'm no help except maybe to suggest using one of those infomercial cheap steam cleaners. 


Wait! A mild acidic solution might work. I used a vinegar bath to clean used track. Why not just spray ground level track with full strength vinegar. Isn't it at least non-toxic and biodegradable?


Chris, I look at kerosene as lamp oil rather than 'jet fuel'. Here in Houston where we have hurricanes and thunder storms that knock out power people still use kerosene lamps as emergency lighting as well as flashlights and portable generators. I don't 'wash' off my track with buckets of kerosene. I just wipe off the running surface and the residue evaporates. People have really lost their common sense now days and thrash about looking for all kinds of exotic solutions to what are simple problems requiring simple solutions. I just offered this up for those that have forgotten how to clean track. The tip came to me many years ago from old time model railroaders and it has worked well. You guys keep on shooting your tracks with power washers and hugely toxic chemicals. I was just trying to help. Maybe some day common sense will come back into fashion. Acetone will eat your brain and what on earth is trichloroethylene/TCE and why would you even think of using it to clean track and 'brake cleaner'? Give me a break.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 7:18 PM
Acetone will eat your brain and what on earth is trichloroethylene/TCE and why would you even think of using it to clean track and 'brake cleaner'? Give me a break.


As to what it is, google it.....


Trichloroethylene is an effective solvent for a variety of organic materials.


When it was first widely produced in the 1920s, trichloroethylene's major use was to extract vegetable oils from plant materials such as soy, coconut, and palm. Other uses in the food industry included coffee decaffeination and the preparation of flavoring extracts from hops and spices. It has also been used for drying out the last bit of water for production of 100% ethanol.


From the 1930s through the 1960s, both in Europe and North America, trichloroethylene was used as a volatile gas anesthetic. TCE was used in place of earlier the anesthetics chloroform and ether in the 1940's, but was itself replaced in the 1950's by the newer halothane.


It has also been used as a dry cleaning solvent, although replaced in the 1950's by tetrachloroethylene (also known as perchloroethylene).


Perhaps the greatest use of TCE has been as a degreaser for metal parts. The demand for TCE as a degreaser began to decline in the 1950's in favor of the less toxic 1,1,1-trichloroethane. However, 1,1,1-trichloroethane production has been phased out in most of the world under the terms of the Montreal Protocol, and as a result trichloroethylene has experienced some resurgence in use as a degreaser.
Yes, industrial metal cleaner, dry cleaning solvent, refrigerant, AND anesthetic, among a BUNCH other uses...... . As to WHY, because it bloody well WORKS. quickly, and doesn't leave an oily residue behind like your wonderful kerosene does. Unfortunately what WORKS and what is a socially, economically, or environmentally or even healthfully acceptable solution may not be the same thing. If you use proper precautions (instead of just sloshing it around and huffing half of it) it WILL get the track VERY clean, VERY quickly, WITHOUT eating the ties.(unless it was stabilized with MEK)

A good alcohol paint thinner would probably work, too.... not as well, but easier to get and handle.... or just use a WHOLE lot of dry tight weave cloths and elbow grease -- of course washing and/or disposing of them would create a different set of concerns.



Man, gotta just LOVE when somebody gets snippy and insulting even when he doesn't know exactly WHAT he's insulting


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It does seem important that the cleaner not leave a residue. For example, I tried miniral spirits (paint thinner) which I had around the house. It dissolved the oil gunk but it left a slippery film behind. Then I tried the laquer thinner because I also had some around. It dissolved the gunk and left no residue at all. I'll try some kerosene too, see how it works.So far I'm really happy with a little bit of laquer thinner on a rag


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

For many years I would not try kerosene because I also had visions of it being "SR 71 fuel", or something far too exotic or dangerous to rub on my track. Finally, I listened,







tried it, and it works.







There may be better things out there but I would be willing to bet that my track gets more use on a weekly basis with live steam then any other gauge one track in the Country. I have tried just about everything mentioned except power washing and kerosene works the best. I just love these lively discussions







.....................what steam oil do you all think is the best


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 04/26/2009 8:01 PM
Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 7:18 PM
Acetone will eat your brain and what on earth is trichloroethylene/TCE and why would you even think of using it to clean track and 'brake cleaner'? Give me a break.


As to what it is, google it.....


Trichloroethylene is an effective solvent for a variety of organic materials.


When it was first widely produced in the 1920s, trichloroethylene's major use was to extract vegetable oils from plant materials such as soy, coconut, and palm. Other uses in the food industry included coffee decaffeination and the preparation of flavoring extracts from hops and spices. It has also been used for drying out the last bit of water for production of 100% ethanol.


From the 1930s through the 1960s, both in Europe and North America, trichloroethylene was used as a volatile gas anesthetic. TCE was used in place of earlier the anesthetics chloroform and ether in the 1940's, but was itself replaced in the 1950's by the newer halothane.


It has also been used as a dry cleaning solvent, although replaced in the 1950's by tetrachloroethylene (also known as perchloroethylene).


Perhaps the greatest use of TCE has been as a degreaser for metal parts. The demand for TCE as a degreaser began to decline in the 1950's in favor of the less toxic 1,1,1-trichloroethane. However, 1,1,1-trichloroethane production has been phased out in most of the world under the terms of the Montreal Protocol, and as a result trichloroethylene has experienced some resurgence in use as a degreaser.
Yes, industrial metal cleaner, dry cleaning solvent, refrigerant, AND anesthetic, among a BUNCH other uses...... . As to WHY, because it bloody well WORKS. quickly, and doesn't leave an oily residue behind like your wonderful kerosene does. Unfortunately what WORKS and what is a socially, economically, or environmentally or even healthfully acceptable solution may not be the same thing. If you use proper precautions (instead of just sloshing it around and huffing half of it) it WILL get the track VERY clean, VERY quickly, WITHOUT eating the ties.(unless it was stabilized with MEK)

A good alcohol paint thinner would probably work, too.... not as well, but easier to get and handle.... or just use a WHOLE lot of dry tight weave cloths and elbow grease -- of course washing and/or disposing of them would create a different set of concerns.



Man, gotta just LOVE when somebody gets snippy and insulting even when he doesn't know exactly WHAT he's insulting



Thanks for making my case on common sense, simple solutions and overkill. I wasn't trying to be insulting, just point out how disfunctional a society we have become since 'common sense' became unpopular. AS you say it works, that is kerosene I mean. Why would anyone try anything else. Industrial metal cleaner to just clean off some toy train track. Amazing. But thanks for the 'chemical analysis'.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04/26/2009 8:43 PM
I just love these lively discussions







.....................what steam oil do you all think is the best









AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04/26/2009 8:43 PM
what steam oil do you all think is the best









Depends upon your application? Green Velvet is pretty good for larger stuff (IF you are running 75-150 psi, soak or very mild superheat), but the guys who make it don't have the best (any?) people skills. The stuff PM Research peddles works pretty good in most (30-100 psi, soak) models, but can clog small up diameter superheaters. If you're running a Mamod or similar, then the Pennzoil stuff that Jensen has is probably still your best bet....

If you're running 200psi, or huge amounts of superheat, maybe you ought to reconsider something larger than gauge 1 as well as a different oil??? 

And John, regular kero simply does NOT work well as a 'cleaner' (as a water displacer and to seal out air to keep the metal 'shiny', yes), at least not on the kind of steam oil that I use (like Green Velvet, only heavier, like refrigerated molasses), AND it leaves an oily slippery residue behind, especially on painted surfaces.... might as well use ATF. The real old fashioned steam oil I have here is something that was designed to stick, and it does. 'Bout the only thing that takes it out of clothes is gasoline - and a match. Even Oxyclean just fades it so you look like you got manure on yourself.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

We have now gone full circle back to steam oil







. Dwight, time to pull the plug on this one. Please,..................... save us from ourselves!!!!!!!!


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

In Florida, when we are not in a drought, it is reasonable to ignore the problem, and let God take care of it. 

At Diamondhead, where there is non-stop steaming indoors and (usually) no rainfall, we wiped the tracks every four to six hours, when the slip became noticeable. Usually the traditional red rag, wetted with alcohol nipped from the spirit fired guys -- just enough to loosen up the sludge so the rag will pick it up. 

Please note, if oil on the track is becoming a problem, you are now running your trains almost enough. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Steve, I took it as a semi-serious question... My answer stands, tho.(I forgot you guys keep trying to re-invent the wheel just to save a lousy nickel) 

All you guys who KNOW better than I do can feel quite free to ignore me. I've only been running steam tractors since I was 10 (30+ years, if I was a teacher or soldier, I'd be eligible for retirement), run a 15" gauge Cagney for a friend, Helped drill 3 water wells with steam, SOLD live steam models of all kinds from $5 to $125K for a decade, owned and ran about 6 large scale steam locos in the last 6 years (currently I have none, so what?), and currently own and operate this lil bitty thing:











Note: I'm NOTbrnging this up trying to brag, simply trying to make perfectly clear that I'm not some over-educated novice trying to show off, and MIGHT actually know what I'm saying. (some of the time)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

(I forgot you guys keep trying to re-invent the wheel just to save a lousy nickel)

For the sake of taking jabs







at each other, please explain what that statement means







Why does everything have to be soooooooooooooooooooo serious around here


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

We aint trying to save a nickle. Truth be known we probably have more invested in "Live Steam" than anyone in the whole UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, we just have a better sense of humor than some it gathers. Lighten up MIK BY THE WAY . A NICKLE AINT SO LOUSY. IIM ILD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER WHEN THE NICKLE WOULD GET ME IN THE MOVIES, BUY A PACK OF WRIGLEY CHEWING GUM.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04/27/2009 8:24 AM
(I forgot you guys keep trying to re-invent the wheel just to save a lousy nickel)

For the sake of taking jabs







at each other, please explain what that statement means







Why does everything have to be soooooooooooooooooooo serious around here










It means I shake my head every time people on this site spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on a locomotive (steam OR sparky) then decide to use home brewed god-knows-what as a lubricant, smoke fluid, steam oil, cleaner, etc.... kind of like the Mad Hatter fixing a pocket watch, "but it was the BEST butter!" Sorry guys, if it sounds like you, it probably is. All those industrial chemists don't know doodly, and never have, right? 

BTW I HAVE a sense of huour, it's wicked at times. Generally I don't take anything in life very seriously (ain't nobody gonna make it out alive anyway)...I also like to play with words. Which doesn't translate so well on the web.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets all take a deep breath and repeat after me:

_These are just toy trains,.......... These are just toy trains,........... These are just toy trains_..............


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04/27/2009 8:55 AM
Lets all take a deep breath and repeat after me:

_These are just toy trains,.......... These are just toy trains,........... These are just toy trains_..............










Yep, but then wasn't there a couple threads on one of the other sub forums about trying to make a half-zillion dollar computerized control system so you could simulate hooking up, drifting, and prototypical braking? If they're "JUST" toy trains, then?????









C'mon over, I got a case of beer (honey lager, even), good hothouse tomaterz for sammiches, and the mighty AV where we can run just about anything that will stay on the r-1 curves....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

gotta love double posts, like I need any help to look like a idjit


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 7:18 PM
Posted By Chris Scott on 04/26/2009 4:32 PM
Posted By jfrank on 04/26/2009 11:56 AM
The cheapest, easiest and best way to clean any track in any gauge in any scale is to use kerosene, and particularly for sparkies. I used it in HO scale with great results and now use it to clean my live steam gauge one tracks. It works for any material, brass, alluminum, nickel silver or stainless steel. You can try all these exotic cleaners and laquer thinner, paint thinner, gasoline and whatever, but nothing works as well as good old kerosene...and it's cheap and easy to find at most hardware stores. And for the sparkies, it will prevent the oxidation of brass rail and make electrical contact much better and your trains will run smoother. It's also basically non-toxic and you don't need gloves, masks and your yard won't become an enviromental disaster or declared a 'super fund' clean up site. Kerosene does not flash burn or explode like gasoline and is less volatile than paint and laquer thinners. 

John:
I don't understand using Jet Fuel (Kerosene) on railroad track, but I've heard it's great for starting coal fires. Of course it could make it pretty cool if your loco gets going really fast like in Back To The Future and flames starting coming off the rails.


Toxic(?) I thought Kerosene came from either oil or coal. Wasn't Kerosene the first product distilled from oil? Gasoline was a byproduct until years later when it enabled the discovery of the automobile. 


Aren't there quite a few military and civilian airports that are on the superfund site list for contamination from Jet Fuel seepage? So if your railroad is at ground level you could be creating a toxic waste dump. Of course what are we creating with steam oil at ground level, hmmmm? 


Use soap and hot water. On elevated track that power washer suggested earlier was a good idea - works great for me. At ground level, I'm no help except maybe to suggest using one of those infomercial cheap steam cleaners. 


Wait! A mild acidic solution might work. I used a vinegar bath to clean used track. Why not just spray ground level track with full strength vinegar. Isn't it at least non-toxic and biodegradable?


Chris, I look at kerosene as lamp oil rather than 'jet fuel'. Here in Houston where we have hurricanes and thunder storms that knock out power people still use kerosene lamps as emergency lighting as well as flashlights and portable generators. I don't 'wash' off my track with buckets of kerosene. I just wipe off the running surface and the residue evaporates. People have really lost their common sense now days and thrash about looking for all kinds of exotic solutions to what are simple problems requiring simple solutions. I just offered this up for those that have forgotten how to clean track. The tip came to me many years ago from old time model railroaders and it has worked well. You guys keep on shooting your tracks with power washers and hugely toxic chemicals. I was just trying to help. Maybe some day common sense will come back into fashion. Acetone will eat your brain and what on earth is trichloroethylene/TCE and why would you even think of using it to clean track and 'brake cleaner'? Give me a break.


John:
Guilty of trying to make one of your legs a little longer than the other


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04/27/2009 8:55 AM
Lets all take a deep breath and repeat after me:

_These are just toy trains,.......... These are just toy trains,........... These are just toy trains_..............









My mistake, I thought that we were talking about _*toy trains*_. Not drilling wells with steam, or running _*real steam monsters*. _






These are just toy trains,....... These are just toy trains,........ These are just... not they're not!









They cost me more than my CAR and about 1/2 the price of my 1st house!








They are my pride and joy in my old age.








They fascinate me with all the tiny bits and pieces whirling around amidst steam leaks and hissing.








They are tempermental at times, (ALMOST worse than women at times).









Yeah, "toys", BUT! If I expect to continue to "play" with them, I had better take REAL GOOD care of 'em!









I musst feed them meals of the finest, purest, "nutriants" I can get.









Contaminated water will give it premature hardening of the arteries (boiler scale)









Contaminated fuel will clog the system like cholesterol will yours.









Oil of less than the ideal will allow components to rub against each other and wear away, but unlike a truely living beast, our "toy" won't regrow that which wears away, I have to purchase replacement material and commit surgery to put it in place.









Yes, "Toy", but I intend to care for it with all my feeble powers.









As to trying the "home remedies" for what to use. That is not so much to "save a nickel" as to "find" the stuff in the first place. Bonafide Steam Cylindar Oil is not readily available at the corner market (at least no market around where I live). For some, distilled water is not readily available either, so IF one is to "PLAY" then one has to improvise sometimes. 

This forum is all about "improvising", is it not? Kit bashing, building your own from scratch... are those not just "improvising" because what is wanted it not "readily available"?

Well, sometimes we have to improvise for some of those special nutriants for our beloved steamers and due to the worry about them we come here to ask if someone has found something more easily obtainable.

Seems the answer is always "no", but that doesn't stop the newbie from asking. Nor the old hand from learning that maybe there might be something new if we discuss it again.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

But cylinder oil IS readily available.... AND reasonably priced. 
http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=13 
http://www.steamenginelube.com/cylinderoil.htm 

Good light machine oil is available at just about every Wal-Mart and craft store... just look for sewing machine oil


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 04/27/2009 10:08 AM
But cylinder oil IS readily available.... AND reasonably priced. 
http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=13 
http://www.steamenginelube.com/cylinderoil.htm 

Good light machine oil is available at just about every Wal-Mart and craft store... just look for sewing machine oil


Yes, machine oil is "readily available", even at the grocery store.

Mail order is not in my definition of "readily available". Mail order REQUIRES that I "Think ahead"!









If a friend comes over and I have no cool liquid fit for human consumption at hand, I can drive about 3 or 4 blocks to any of a half dozen markets of some sort and purchase liquid refreshment to share with said friend... but if we want to "play" trains and I have not "thought ahead" to have some Steam Cylinder Oil on hand, I cannot "readily" provide some. For some folk, out in the hinterlands, even mail order is possibly not an option. 

Actually, because I live in a moderaly large city, "I" can obtain bonafide Steam Cylinder Oil from a local Oil company (2 mile drive), but only during standard Monday through Friday, 9 to 5 business hours, not on weekends or evenings. I would also have to purchase a minimum of 5 gallons... which I did, so I don't think I will have to think ahead about needing to supply steam oil on the spur of the moment any time soon.







But that doesn't help the newbie that is suddenly confronted with the "need" for steam oil on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, so at the risk of setting off another flame war...where can I get steam oil?


When I bought my Ruby I also bought a small squeeze bottle of steam oil--looks like a pint or so> it's about half gone. Sunday I asked Royce if he had any, he said no. The nearest hobby shop likely to have it is probably an hour away


So what are my options? Can I go to a local heating oil company? Or do I have to do mail order?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 04/27/2009 11:24 AM
Ok, so at the risk of setting off another flame war...where can I get steam oil?


When I bought my Ruby I also bought a small squeeze bottle of steam oil--looks like a pint or so> it's about half gone. Sunday I asked Royce if he had any, he said no. The nearest hobby shop likely to have it is probably an hour away


So what are my options? Can I go to a local heating oil company? Or do I have to do mail order?




You get it here. 

http://www.steamenginelube.com/cylinderoil.htm

You want the formula 3, the lightest cylinder oil. It's $9.25 a pint or $45.85 a gallon. That is unless you have a full size steam tractor. But hey, what do I know. Ask the 'expert'. I know of no place where you can just walk in a buy it.

You can also get little tiny bottles of it here for $5.

http://www.jensensteamengines.com/accessories.htm


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

"It means I shake my head every time people on this site spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on a locomotive (steam OR sparky) then decide to use home brewed god-knows-what as a lubricant, smoke fluid, steam oil, cleaner, etc.... kind of like the Mad Hatter fixing a pocket watch, "but it was the BEST butter!" Sorry guys, if it sounds like you, it probably is. All those industrial chemists don't know doodly, and never have, right? "

And I shake my head everytime one of these self made 'experts' gets on here and purports to KNOW EVERYTHING. 

Kerosene is a thin, clear liquid formed from hydrocarbons, with density of 0.78-0.81g/cm3. Kerosene is obtained from the fractional distillation of petroleum between 150 °C and 275 °C, resulting in a mixture of carbon chains that typically contain between 6 and 16 carbon atoms per molecule.[5] 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerosene


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 04/27/2009 9:33 AM


John:
Guilty of trying to make one of your legs a little longer than the other











LOL Chris. There is a lot of that going on around on here me thinks.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 04/27/2009 11:45 AM
Posted By lownote on 04/27/2009 11:24 AM
Ok, so at the risk of setting off another flame war...where can I get steam oil?


When I bought my Ruby I also bought a small squeeze bottle of steam oil--looks like a pint or so> it's about half gone. Sunday I asked Royce if he had any, he said no. The nearest hobby shop likely to have it is probably an hour away


So what are my options? Can I go to a local heating oil company? Or do I have to do mail order?



..... Ask the 'expert'. I know of no place where you can just walk in a buy it.


Since you asked so politely (Mike, not John) 

Most bulk oil suppliers, if you want 5 gallons.

Off about any of the guys listed here:
http://www.modelengineeringsoc.com/Supplies/sup-steam.html

several of the guys here:
http://cabinfeverexpo.com/vendor.html

most of these and these:
http://www.steamingpriest.com/category/suppliers/locomotives-suppliers/
http://www.steamingpriest.com/category/suppliers/stationary-suppliers/

then there are these: 

http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/steammfr.htm

and several of these:
http://www.livesteam.net/supplier.php

Many antique machinery clubs would give you some if you asked, but it would be the heavier stuff. 


My personal #1 choice would be just to call PM Research. VERY professional people, and you'll have it in at your door about 2-3 business days.
*Its a free call, 1 (800) 724-3801plus they take Visa, MC and Amex...*


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

A new supplier that I got some Green Velvet from was http://www.piedmontsteamsupply.com/ .

Email [email protected] if interested. He is stocking wick material and other items.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 04/27/2009 11:57 AM
Posted By Chris Scott on 04/27/2009 9:33 AM
 

John:
Guilty of trying to make one of your legs a little longer than the other







 



LOL Chris.  There is a lot of that going on around on here me thinks. 







  

John:
And we both know that contrary to popular opinion you cannot get good even decent TexMex outside of Texas !


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 
You can say that again. Really miss my Mi Terra in San Antonio. Best Mex Tex east of the Pecos. 
N


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/27/2009 10:27 AM
Posted By Mik on 04/27/2009 10:08 AM
But cylinder oil IS readily available.... AND reasonably priced. 
http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=13 
http://www.steamenginelube.com/cylinderoil.htm 

Good light machine oil is available at just about every Wal-Mart and craft store... just look for sewing machine oil


Yes, machine oil is "readily available", even at the grocery store.
 
Mail order is not in my definition of "readily available".  Mail order REQUIRES that I "Think ahead"!








 
If a friend comes over and I have no cool liquid fit for human consumption at hand, I can drive about 3 or 4 blocks to any of a half dozen markets of some sort and purchase liquid refreshment to share with said friend... but if we want to "play" trains and I have not "thought ahead" to have some Steam Cylinder Oil on hand, I cannot "readily" provide some.  For some folk, out in the hinterlands, even mail order is possibly not an option. 
 
Actually, because I live in a moderaly large city, "I" can obtain bonafide Steam Cylinder Oil from a local Oil company (2 mile drive), but only during standard Monday through Friday, 9 to 5 business hours, not on weekends or evenings.  I would also have to purchase a minimum of 5 gallons... which I did, so I don't think I will have to think ahead about needing to supply steam oil on the spur of the moment any time soon.







  But that doesn't help the newbie that is suddenly confronted with the "need" for steam oil on a Sunday afternoon.








 
 

You and the rest of the steam oil needy should all get together and go out and harpoon a whale.  Divvy it up and take it home to the freezer (might need a couple freezers).  Then when you need some steam oil boil up some blubber.  Should provide an unlimited supply.  As a bonus you can snack on it as well - thawed but not boiled.  







 


PS: You can also make your own scrimshaw while you steam, or boil.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris
You are mostly right about Tex-Mex outside of Texas, but my wife and I were in Cheyenne ,Wy a few years back and we found a great place close to th RR station that had transplants
from Texas that prepared great Tex-Mex without the steam oil however.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, I find the answer is a very stiff sponge with a bit of LGB smoke/cleaning fluid. Since I run both live steam and electric DCC, I like to give the rails a wipe after the live steamers to clean off any oil prior to running electrics again. The nice thing about a stiff sponge is that you create slight depressions where the rails are and it then wipes in the inside of the rail where the flanges run, cleaning that critical area. Then you can just rinse the sponge in hot soapy water when you need to. The secret is to find a sponge that is the right stiffness and just put the smoke fluid on the leading end so the rest of the sponge dries/ cleans after that. 

Keith


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 04/27/2009 4:42 PM
Posted By jfrank on 04/27/2009 11:57 AM
Posted By Chris Scott on 04/27/2009 9:33 AM


John:
Guilty of trying to make one of your legs a little longer than the other











LOL Chris. There is a lot of that going on around on here me thinks.









John:
And we both know that contrary to popular opinion you cannot get good even decent TexMex outside of Texas ! 



So true chris, so true.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex. Mex. food, now that is something that I can say that I am a true expert on. While there is great Tex. Mex. all over the State of Texas, I have to agree that the very best is in San Antonio. And, some of the best to be had is at the little "Hole in the wall" places on the back streets. 
Lownote, many like Roundhouse oil. You can find it at roundhouse.com


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft also sells steam oil (the same as the bottle that came with your Ruby). Call Cliff.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

My TexMex education came via a gorgeous woman from Huston. So I'm stuck with great memories of Houston's fine dishes. Although I think I was hauled off to Hole in the Wall among quite a few others in all the trips to Texas. I was only in San Antoinio once and don't remember much - it was a tech sales convention. But from SA I do clearly remember a visit to the Lone Star brewery (factory?) for a BBQ. No offense to Texas, and Texans, but LS beer is absolutely the worst stuff on the planet, except after two or three.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My TexMex education came via a gorgeous woman from Huston. {snip} except after two or three.
Perhaps that also why she was so gorgeous.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
Thirty to forty years ago I could take you to a lot of those Hole In The Wall back alley places. Some of the best I have ever eaten. The other day my wife was lamenting that we didn't retire in San Marcos or Fredericksburg. In 68/69 I had a Pharmacy Tech at the Santa Rosa Hospital in San Antonio. After working the Sat night shift we would go across the park to the Mi Terra. Bob spoke fluent peasant Spanish. He would order us breakfast in their lingo and I could hardly walk out of the place afterwards. Steak and eggs Ranchero. Hot flour tortillas all you could eat with fresh butter and honey. This was before the restruant was written up in Better Homes and Gardens as one of the best kept secrets of San Antonio. It was close to being a real dump, but man the food was great. 
Now clean your track with real chili (ground fresh peppers with lots of juice) and and flour tortilla. The peper juice will eat the oil right up. PYL 
N


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lone Star will clean your colon and TRACK! We always drank Pearl which was bought out by Lone Star. 
N


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

I once put a can of Lone Star in a mason jar and sent it to the Purdue University College of Agriculture to find out why it tasted so bad. About 2 weeks later I got back a note telling me my horse had equine diabetes. 


Carnation Milk used to have a slogan, " Milk from contented cows." Lone Star should be " Water from happy horses."


A friend who was in Dallas recently tells me that the best Tex Mex in Texas is at " La Hascienda Ranch " in Addison.

John


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 04/28/2009 8:22 AM
My TexMex education came via a gorgeous woman from Huston. So I'm stuck with great memories of Houston's fine dishes. Although I think I was hauled off to Hole in the Wall among quite a few others in all the trips to Texas. I was only in San Antoinio once and don't remember much - it was a tech sales convention. But from SA I do clearly remember a visit to the Lone Star brewery (factory?) for a BBQ. No offense to Texas, and Texans, but LS beer is absolutely the worst stuff on the planet, except after two or three.


The Lone Star brewery was an interesting tour, but you are right......their beer sucks. I didn't like Pearl either, but they had the electric trolley line that switched freight cars. Now days the hot beer is Shiner Bock. Personally, I prefer Miller Light. lol. There are tons of tex mex places to eat. None of them bad as far as I have experienced. After running steam at Zube Park we go for lunch at Cielto Lindo in Waller, Tx.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure some of you guys have seen this....

For those of you who have lived in Texas , you know how true this is. They actually have a Chili Cook-off about the time Halloween comes around. It takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the San Antonio City Park . Judge #3 was an inexperienced Chili taster named Frank, who was visiting from Springfield , IL .

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the Coors Light truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted".

Here are the scorecard notes from the event:

*CHILI # 1 - MIKE'S MANIAC MONSTER CHILI...
*
Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.

Judge # 2 -- Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

Judge # 3 (Frank) -- Holy sh!t, what the **** is this stuff? You could
remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beer to quench the 
flames out. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.


*CHILI # 2 - AUSTIN 'S AFTERBURNER CHILI...

* Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang.

Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously.
Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what
I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted 
to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they 
saw the look on my face.


*CHILI # 3 - FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI...

* Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick.

Judge # 2 -- A bit salty, good use of peppers.

Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA - I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like
I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more 
beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in 
the front part of my chest. I'm getting sh!t-faced from all of the beer.


*CHILI # 4 - BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC...

* Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

Judge # 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods, not much of a chili.
Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable
to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Sally, the beer maid, 
was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300-LB woman is starting 
to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an aphrodisiac?


*CHILI # 5 LISA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER..* 
Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.
Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can 
no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed 
paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili 
had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring 
beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off.
It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. 
Screw those ********.


*CHILI # 6 - VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY...* 
Judge # 1 -- Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices and peppers.
Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb.
Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I sh!t on myself when I farted and I'm worried it will 
eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except 
that Sally. Can't feel my lips anymore. I need to wipe my a$$ with a snow 
cone.


*CHILI # 7 - SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI...

* Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

Judge # 2 -- Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili 
peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried 
about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing 
uncontrollably.

Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't 
feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made 
of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of
my mouth. My pants are full of lava to match my shirt. At least during 
the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing... it's 
too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll 
just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach.


*CHILI # 8 - BIG TOM'S TOENAIL CURLING CHILI...* 
Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold but 
spicy enough to declare its existence.

Judge # 2 -- This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor hot. 
Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge #3 farted, passed out,fell 
over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to
make it, poor feller. Wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot chili?
Judge # 3 - No Report


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

It aint TexMex unless you are the only one in the place speaking English.

It gets close to TEX MEX when most of the employees speak only Spanish and a few are bi lingual there may be some english speaking customers. Come to Galveston, Texas we have many.

What this has to do with cleaning track ---- beats the heck out of me.

Steves track was the cleanest one I have ever seen after he cleaned it with kerosene this week.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like you could clean it with some TexMex... or would that melt the ties???


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
Went to the Texas Chili Cook off and Confederate Air Show in 71. I must agree with judge #3. I would rather fly in the B-17 with two engines out than eat some of the stuff I saw. We got a bucket of Pearl beer and a stack of teaspoon size cups for samples. Ran out of beer on the third sample. Yep some of that stuff would clean steam oil residue off track with no problem. 
N


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

There used to be a beer here in Texas called Buckhorn. It was so nasty that it made Lone Star and Pearl taste like "Nectar from the Gods".


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
I remember that stuff. Not as bad as Premo in Honolulu HI. We kept saying that Premo tasted like something from a pig and stopped drinking it. After I returned to the mainland in 71 city officals discovered that the water they used for it was coming from a well that had been put down over a old Hog farm. Premo ceased to exist immediately after that. Again I think Premo would clean oil residue off track..LOL 
N


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

http://ushotstuff.com/Heat.Scale.htm Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/28/2009 10:42 AM
I'm sure some of you guys have seen this....

For those of you who have lived in Texas , you know how true this is. They actually have a Chili Cook-off about the time Halloween comes around. It takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the San Antonio City Park . Judge #3 was an inexperienced Chili taster named Frank, who was visiting from Springfield , IL .



Cookoffs have been around 45-50 years. Some one-offs others w/offical org's (each is "the first"), competition tours, money prizes, throughout the year. Some TV mag profiled a couple of families who circuit chase for the prize money. Cookoffs all over Texas, California, New York, even Mass, pretty much whole US. Google it. 

*How Hot Are Chili Peppers?  *


http://ushotstuff.com/Heat.Scale.htm

Use Chilli Peppers to clean your rails! There we're back on topic.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Any of the above with Scoville Units over 3,000 will clean your track out. When I developed stomach ulcer in the early 70s my Doctor said he wanted all my copies of my "Fire Extinguisher' Chili recipie. They did surgery and removed 1/3 of my stomach and a yard of intestine. One of the Nurses claims what they removed was all still smoking and set off the fire alarm, and they all swore of Tex-Mex food. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a reason why Tex-Mex food is not available outside of Texas... and there are those that are glad of it.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm from Pennsylvania, and I will match any chest thumping texan in my enthusiasm for spicy food. Hot, spicy, Indian, Chinese, Mexican--bring it on! The hotter the better


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Would that be for their TRACK cleaning properties or their TRACT cleaning properties..... I need to know, after all you did start this thread.......


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't tried chile on track yet--I'd hate to waste good chile, a bad chile wouldn't be hot and wouldn't work


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Lownote, you have a open invitation to come down to Houston and steam and eat _TEX MEX_







with us chest thump'in Texans any time. I may even dig in my attic to see if I have a six pack of







Buck Horn beer







still buried away in the dust up there. I think that







Buck Horn







may be the only thing that would clean track better then Kerosene.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

My Grandmother always had a beer with her Tex Mex food. She said it would "cut the grease". Since she lived to be 86yo maybe she was right. It only makes sense then that beer is the best track cleaner available.


----------

